# Solved: Critical errors



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

So this started a few days ago around the 4th of June. I was getting extremely long startups (6-7 minutes). The desktop would be displayed, however, if I accessed the start menu, it would instantly freeze until the 6-7 minutes were up. After everything loaded up, my computer would work fine, however, I would be unable to shut down, being forced to turn it off through long pressing the power button. My computer works perfectly fine after about 10 minutes, and Chrome works fine as soon as the desktop shows, but I would like to get this fixed.
I checked the event log, and it said that I had 2 critical errors that kept showing up every time I booted.

*A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

The device D:\ (location (unknown)) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 1 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.*

After this final error, all my startup programs would instantly load up. The D drive in this instance is the SD card slot. Removing the card doesn't seem to change anything.

I've tried a system restore, but that was unsuccessful.

The event log 

I also tried the SFC /Scannow through elevated command prompt, and it had some errors that it could not fix.
The CBS Log

If it comes to it, I am prepared to refresh my computer, but unfortunately, I have exams this week, so am in need of it. A refresh would bring me back to Windows 8, I'd then have to update all my drivers again, and do a huge amount of Windows updates, before I could go back to Windows 8.1.

I can't boot up into Safemode, I end up with a black screen, and a cursor that only shows up when I move it.

The last 30 days worth of critical errors

I don't know if this is relevant, but my drives are:

C drive, Samsung 840 Evo 120GB SSD (OS and some programs)
D drive, SD card slot (it's a laptop)
E drive, 750GB WD 5400 RPM HDD

OS: Windows 8.1 x64

*EDIT: So this is quite embarrassing, I removed the SD card, and it shut down properly, and also started up perfectly fine. I'm also not getting any critical errors either. However, now my SD card reader doesn't work.*


----------

